# Hymns with add9 chords



## Zellibrung

Are there any popular hymns that contain add9 chords? I was looking at a hymn book today, and was able to find a C6 and some sort of c6/9. 

add9 chords seem to me like they would be appropriate for hymns (at least once in a while), but I was wondering if that was not considered the case, or simply isn't in practice.


----------



## Metairie Road

For we musical ignoramuses; please explain what an add9 chord is, with examples if possible.

Thanks


----------

